# J16 with 60hp yamaha



## mudd_minnow

Hey Gatortrout,
I had a 17 ft carolina skiff with a 2 stroke 60 yamaha. Here are some things you will need to help you figure out the size.
Start with the manufacture rated prop.
RPM ( tach ) guage
gps for mph
If you do flats fishing use an aluminum prop. It's better to bend a blade than to break a drive shaft in the motor.
muddminnow
My skiff went 36 mph using my gps after I was finished.


----------



## Snookdaddy

Wow... My old J-16 was only rated for 30hp [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I think a 15" pitch of maybe a 17" pitch would work for your setup.. Try both if you can and see which one will run at 5500rpm wide open..


----------



## mudd_minnow

What your trying to accomplish is running your motor at the best rpm (which is between 5200 and 5500 rpm )  and get the highest speed / average weight on your boat.
My pitch was 17 on my skiff. I bounced between a 15 1/2, 4 blade stelleto ss prop (which I got 38 mph) to my 17 pitch 3 blade aluminum prop. I stuck with my aluminum prop because I flats fished in very shallow areas.

ALSO, VERY IMPORTANT If this is your first carolina skiff it would be in your best intrest to make a change to your trailor if it has not already been done. Change your front bumper to this like in my picture. If you don't one day you will catch the front end on the bumper and break the front off on your boat.


----------



## Jimmy77

Thank you for the info. I plan on running a 4 blade to give me a little more lift and bite while turning. It is somewhat of an unusual set-up and trying to get info on the carolina skiff forum was like pullin hens teeth. I was guessing around a 17 4 blade but after the info ya'll gave me that may be to big. Once again, I appreciate the info. Oh and mudminnow, my trailer is currently not set-up the same as yours. I have the rubber roller upfront which I can tell is going to be an issue. Did you convert the trailer yourself or was it like that when you bought it.


----------



## mudd_minnow

I converted it myself. The roller your talking about I had as well. Get rid of it ASAP and add 2 bunks like i did. You'll thank me later. I'm supprised at the carolina skiff forum. They use to be a great forum to get great ideas about.

The 4 blade prop I used was a Stelleto 4 blade 13 x 15 1/2 pitch. It was the Cat's Meow. 38 mph. In a flat bottom boat it will beat you to death but on a calm day ...hang on...

Also, the skiff in a fast turn will slide but to stop this add a whale tale. This stopped mine from sliding in turns but the back of the boat always got wet.

If you have any questions you can call me 321-578-4487.


----------



## Jimmy77

Hey Mudd, once again I appreciate all the info. There is a boat trailer dealer in town and I'll check with him asap about a conversion. Good fishin and thank you.


----------

